# New Trailer



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

It was time to get a new trailer. A straightload two horse was not going to haul 3 horses and a donkey. So, after much looking around we found a used trailer dealer who was willing to work with us. We got an older used trailer, but are completely happy with it. It is a 1987 WW 16' Gooseneck stock type trailer. The dealer traded us straight across. No money changed hands at all.

This is what I had.









And this is what I now have!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice.

Is your truck a 3/4 ton?


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Duren said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is your truck a 3/4 ton?


No, our truck is not a 3/4 ton. It's a heavy duty 1/2 ton, 4 wheel drive. It has absolutely no problem pulling this trailer.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. I ask because I just bought a new trailer as well - not as big as yours though. Its a two horse slant GN and my truck is also a 1/2 ton. People have been telling me its not going to pull it well and that I need to upgrade. The trailer itself weighs 3300lb and my filly is a little under 500lb (for now). That pretty much maxs me out according to the specs on the truck. I do plan on upgrading at some point but now I'm being told not to even attempt pulling it with my current truck.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

The only thing we are going to do to our truck is put some heavier springs on the back axels. The new trailer has 3500 lb axels on it, and it hauled my 1200+ lb thoroughbred, and our 950 lb quarab with no issues going up and down hills. How did it pull when you took it home? Did you have any issues then?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I havent taken it home yet. I bought it from a private seller, not a dealership and they were nice enough to let me make payments, but it stays on their property until I pay it off. I did test drive with their truck, but its a 1 ton I think. Didnt even feel the trailer behind me. I havent pulled anything with mine.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't quote me on this, but I don't think you will have any issue with it. My two horse straightload weighed about the same as this one, and I pulled it all the time with my regular chevy half ton. Never had an issue there either. Don't get me wrong, it would slow down some going uphill, but nothing terrible. And that is when it was loaded with horses, too.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, and sorry to hijack your post.

Congrats on your new trailer btw!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

No worries on hijacking it. Im learning just like you are.  Oh, that is a nice looking trailer by the way!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats, you got some room for everybody now!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's not that a half ton can't pull a trailer that size, it's that it wasn't designed to do it. The most immediate thing you'll notice is you wont have the stopping power as a heavier rig. Second, you'll burn up your transmission if it didn't come with a tranny cooler on it, if it does have a cooler you can still burn up your transmission. Third thing you'll have is general breakdown issues which can often leave you stranded with a hole in your pocket.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOVE the colour!!! Congrats on a new trailer


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> It's not that a half ton can't pull a trailer that size, it's that it wasn't designed to do it. The most immediate thing you'll notice is you wont have the stopping power as a heavier rig. Second, you'll burn up your transmission if it didn't come with a tranny cooler on it, if it does have a cooler you can still burn up your transmission. Third thing you'll have is general breakdown issues which can often leave you stranded with a hole in your pocket.


You're so right. A 1/2 ton will not stop that rig loaded with livestock if they had to swerve or hit a crosswind, it cannot handle that payload, not even close. OP, if you were hauling that rig here in BC, you would be pulled off the road. Kinda scares me looking at your set up. In my province, you now have to have a Class 3 driver's liscense to haul a trailer & cargo over 10,000 lbs, pain in the butt but it is for good reasons.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd worry most about ruining the transmission over time. I love your first trailer. Exactly what I'm looking for in hauling my 1 horse! They are very hard to find in used, excellent condition which is why I'm sure the dealer was very happy to get it from you!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Your original trailer is what I am searching for!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like WW trailers! They are tough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Darrin said:


> It's not that a half ton can't pull a trailer that size, it's that it wasn't designed to do it. The most immediate thing you'll notice is you wont have the stopping power as a heavier rig. Second, you'll burn up your transmission if it didn't come with a tranny cooler on it, if it does have a cooler you can still burn up your transmission. Third thing you'll have is general breakdown issues which can often leave you stranded with a hole in your pocket.


Yes, pulling it isn't the problem. Stopping it might be.

Here's the real issue as I see it.

If you exceed the ratings of your truck, and choose to pull more than the truck is rated for by the manufacturer you could have serious liability issues should you become involved in an accident. 

Adding heavy duty springs, shocks, etc does not change the manufacturers rating.

I'd check with your insurance company and make sure you're covered while pulling it.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I appreciate the concern. I have checked my towing package, and am not exceeding any limitations. I have also checked with my insurance company to make sure we are covered while towing this trailer. We are completely covered when pulling it. We just pulled it up to Mo, and then back down to TX with about 5000 pounds of hay, and had no issues. I know it's different than live weight, but both the truck and trailer did exceptionally well.


----------

